# Panasonic PT-AE4000 LCD HD Home Cinema Projector: Official Thread



## Sonnie

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/panny4000.jpg[/img]*Panasonic PT-AE4000 LCD HD Home Cinema Projector* 

*Panasonic PT-AE4000U Projector Specifications*
Native Res.: 1080p
Brightness: 1600 ANSI lumens
Colors: 16.9 million colors
Aspect Ratio: 16:9 native, 4:3 compat.
Technology: Transparent LCD panels (x3, R/G/B)
Contrast Ratio: 100000:1
Compatibility: Native resolution: 1920x1080 Pixels, Maximum resolution: 1920x1080 Pixels
Inputs (Video): S-Video: Mini DIN 4-pin x 1, 75 ohms Video: RCA pin x 1, 75 ohms HDMI in: HDMI connector x 3, HDMI, HDCP compliant, supports HDAVI Control ver. 4
Weight and Dimensions: 16.09 lbs. 18.1in W 5.1in H 11.78in D

See Full Specifications List (Panasonic Product Page)

*Features*

[img]http://panasonic.net/avc/projector/products/ae4000/img/features/images/3-01.jpg[/img]*Intelligent Lens Memory with Auto Detection*
Up to six settings can be stored in the Lens Memory, including zoom and focus positions for projecting in the normal 16:9 or 4:3 image ratio, and wide cinema projection settings. These memories can be recalled manually or can be set for automatic switching. The projector is able to detect 2.35:1 and 16:9 source and retrieve the stored setting automatically. This Lens Memory function lets you easily enjoy images with different image ratios on a wide 2.35:1 screen for an immersive movie theater-like experience.




[img]http://panasonic.net/avc/projector/products/ae4000/img/features/images/3-03.gif[/img]*2x Optical Power Zoom/Focus and Wide Lens Shift Range*
A 2x optical power zoom/focus lens and a lens shift function together make it possible to project a 120-inch picture from as close as 3.6 m (11´10.) to the screen or as far as 7.2 m (23´7.) away. In addition, the image can be shifted ±100% vertically, and ±40% horizontally. This gives you outstanding setup flexibility. If you choose to ceiling-mount the projector, you can zoom and focus by remote control.

*Programmable 12v Trigger for Automated Home Theater Setup*
Two 12V triggers are provided. Since the input and output can be set independently (menu selectable), they can link flexibly with powered screens, room light and powered curtains. When combined with the Intelligent Lens Memory, they let you create a truly classy home theater.


[img]http://panasonic.net/avc/projector/products/ae4000/img/features/images/3-05.jpg[/img]*HDMI with x.v.Color™ Deep Color™*
The PT-AE4000 has three HDMI input terminals for digital transmission without image degradation. The HDMI input terminals also support Deep Color and the x.v.Color™ color space of the HDMI 1.3 standard. Deep Color provides 10-bit (over 1.07 billion) and 12-bit (over 68.7 billion) color depths for smooth gradation between colors, while x.v.Color™ compliance reproduces natural, lifelike images (Effective in Color 1 image mode).


[img]http://panasonic.net/avc/projector/products/ae4000/img/features/images/1-01.jpg[/img]*New Rich Red Lamp*
The incorporation of the new Red-Rich Lamp increases the luminance efficiency of the projector, to achieve 150% brighter Cinema Picture modes compared to its predecessor, the PT-AE3000.
Prior to the development of the Red-Rich Lamp, much brightness was lost to attain the desired color purity/balance for the rich color reproduction of Cinema Picture modes due to the lack of red luminance. The newly engineered lamp successfully adds red luminance, and enables the projector to produce brighter images with excellent colors. With the ability to produce a stunning brightness of 1,600 lumens, the PT-AE4000 unleashes the beauty of full-HD expression for viewing on various screen sizes.


[img]http://panasonic.net/avc/projector/products/ae4000/img/features/images/1-02b.jpg[/img]*Full HD Optimized Optical System*
To assure maximum clarity and sharpness in full-HD images, this advanced optical system employs a full-HD-optimized lens unit comprising of 16 lens elements in 12 groups, including two large-diameter aspherical lenses and two high-performance ED (extralow dispersion) lenses. Each lens is carefully aligned to assure a uniform focusing balance from the center to the edges of the screen. As a result, the PT-AE4000 produces stunningly clear and beautiful images.

*New Pure Contrast Plate Delivers High 100,000:1 Contrast Ratio*
The Pure Contrast Plate in the PT-AE4000 uses a newly engineered crystalline material that is carefully matched to the characteristics of the LCD panels to effectively correct the passage of light exiting the panels. This enables the projector to block unwanted light leakage and successfully increases the dynamic range. It works together with the dynamic iris to achieve an astounding contrast ratio of 100,000:1.


[img]http://panasonic.net/avc/projector/products/ae4000/img/features/images/1-04.jpg[/img]*Pure Color Filter Pro for Richer and Vibrant Colors*
The optical filter optimizes the light spectrum from the UHM projector lamp, helping to produce deeper blacks while improving purity levels in the three primary colors (red, green and blue). This advanced filter system improves color purity to cover a range that extends from the HDTV standard (Color 1 mode)* to the color gamut used in digital cinema*². This gives images the deep, rich coloring that distinguishes movie images.

* A setting that supports the 6,500K color temperature recommended in the HDTV standard (ITU-R BT.709)
*² Specifications put forth by the Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers (SMPTE) DC28 Digital Cinema committees.



[img]http://panasonic.net/avc/projector/products/ae4000/img/features/images/1-05.jpg[/img]*Smooth Screen Technology Creates Film-Like Texture*
While many LCD projectors suffer from a ''chicken wire'' effect, Panasonic’s pursuit of the highest possible image quality has successfully overcome this device limitation through the incorporation of Smooth Screen technology. This uses the double refraction property of crystals to arrange pixels on a screen with no gaps between them. Smooth Screen technology is designed to give you the kind of smooth, vivid, and three-dimensional like images you see in movie theaters.


[img]http://panasonic.net/avc/projector/products/ae4000/img/features/images/1-07.jpg[/img]*Full-HD LCD Panels Enhance Motion Response*
The PT-AE4000’s full-HD LCD panels have a double-speed drive capability that improves the projection clarity of moving images. These high-precision panels use vertically aligned liquid crystal molecules with inorganic alignment layers. When no voltage is applied, the molecules are aligned perpendicular to the glass substrate, so there is minimal light leakage and the substrate remains black (called “normally black” operation), providing higher contrast.

*Dynamic Iris Adds Beauty to Both Dark and Bright Scenes*
The fifth generation intelligent iris system works by analyzing the brightness level of each image using a histogram, then adjusting the lamp power, iris and gamma curve* accordingly to create the ideal image. The adjustments are made virtually frame by frame. This helps the projector achieve a wide dynamic range with swift smoothness for added beauty in both dark and bright scenes.

*Detail Clarity Processor 3 Gives Natural Clarity to Even the Finest Details*
This digital image processing circuit brings greater clarity and sharpness to details, by reproducing fine nuances that were lost due to image compression. After a two dimensional analysis of the video signals frequency in each scene, the new circuit optimizes the sharpness of each image portion based on the extracted information. The resulting images have a more natural, lifelike expression than those of previous image-processing methods. The detection of super-high-frequency image components also enables more faithful reproduction of highly detailed information, such as the film grain in movies. The effect can be adjusted in eight steps from 0 to +7.

*Frame Creation 2 Featuring Motion Blur Reduction*
A double-speed display (120 Hz or 100 Hz) greatly improves the clarity of motion images. Frame Creation interpolates one new frame for each existing frame by analyzing the characteristics of the adjacent frames to reproduce sharp and clear images for fast moving scenes in sports and action movies. For 24p signal input, three frames are calculated and interpolated for each existing frame, to enable 4x speed (96-Hz) display. There are four modes (mode 1, mode 2, mode 3, and off) to choose from. The effect is more pronounced as you ascend through the modes, to provide crisp, clear images to your liking.

*Waveform Monitor for Precise Collaboration*
When the output level of the source device fluctuates due to the performance of the device or its cable connection, the original black and white levels of the image content cannot be reproduced. With the PT-AE4000 you can view the waveforms on the screen and adjust the settings both automatically and manually as you prefer.

*Advanced Gamma Adjustment Function*
The gamma curve can be flexibly controlled, allowing precise calibration according to the signal source and environment. Brightness (Y), R, G and B can each be adjusted to any of the nine points. Adjustment point positions can also be shifted. be shifted both horizontally and vertically to bring out the desired gradation level.

*New Cinema Color Management Premium Enables Flexible Color Control*
This color correction system enables free color control in two different modes. The Point Color Correction mode lets you pick a point in the image and adjust that color without affecting the neighboring colors, so it is easy to get just the right color equalization in hue, luminance and saturation. The Six Color Correction mode enables independent adjustment of red, green, blue, cyan, magenta and yellow.

*Split Adjust Mode for Easy Picture Adjustment*
You can freeze any scene you wish, and then make adjustments while easily comparing the original image and the adjusted image side-by-side.

*16 Bit Gamma Correction for Natural Gradations*
The PT-AE4000 handles up to 16-bit (full 12-bit) digital image processing. It faithfully reproduces even subtle hues and brightness variations.

*Scene-Adaptive Resizing LSI*
The PT-AE4000 converts pixels according to the characteristics of the on-screen image and adjacent pixels. This not only improves image sharpness and reduces noise, it also helps create beautifully enlarged images from 480p sources, so you enjoy superb picture quality when viewing DVDs from your home collection.

*Scene-Adaptive 3D Noise Reduction*\3D Noise Reduction circuit intelligently detects and removes unwanted noise without adversely affecting fine details. This achieves clear, low-noise images from all types of input sources and scene types.

*Scene-Adaptive MPEG Noise Reduction*
This system detects the amount of change in the input signal from one scene to the next and calculates the amount of noise to remove accordingly, minimizing both block noise and mosquito noise.

*Selectable Frame Response*
This function reduces the time from when the video signal is first input until it is projected (referred to as frame delay). The projector can be switched from Normal mode to High-Speed mode. High-Speed mode is recommended for video game use.

*24p Compatible*
Direct playback of 24 fps (frames per second) progressive video signals suppresses noise and optimizes the natural film quality of movies.

*Progressive Cinema Scan (3.2 Pull Down) and HD IP*
This automatically detects when the DCI input signal is derived from filmed material. HD IP enables the PT-AE4000 to convert signals recorded at a higher quality than was possible with conventional models.

*Picture Mode*
The PT-AE4000 has seven preset picture modes, making it easy for you to enjoy optimal viewing quality from a variety of image sources. Choose whichever mode provides the picture characteristics best suited to the source material.

*Built-In Test Pattern*
Five test patterns are built-in for the checking of color, quick and easy adjustment of zooming and focusing.


*Screen/Throw Calculator Pro*


*Projector Central Review*

*Epson 8500UB vs. Panasonic AE4000
1080p Shoot Out*


----------



## Jester

*Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

I just noticed that Panasonic is going to bring this to the US Market at $1999. After reading as many reviews as I could get my hands on, it sounds too good to be true (for the price). Anyone have any thoughts on this projector?


----------



## mechman

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

From what I've read it appears that Panasonic is stepping up to the plate and offering excellent quality at a great price. Lots of people have given their last pj (AE3000) rave reviews and this one is supposed to be a step up with an improved lamp, better contrast, color accuracy (supposedly cinema 1 mode measures 6500K across the gray scale out of the box), etc.

If I were looking for a new projector, I don't think I'd look much further. :T


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

That price sounds about right since I see they have dropped their 3000 to $1699 or thereabouts. I paid $2495 for my 3000 at Projector Central.

If the 4000 is that much better and $500 less... they will struggle keeping them in stock.


----------



## Instal

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

The 4000 does sound too good to be true. Projector Central has done a shoot out against 5 other units with one of them being a $10,000.00 PJ and the 4000 goes toe to toe no problem. My question is where is the Sanyo offering for this year? I have put the question to Evan Powell with no responce. Traditonally it is hard to choose between the Panny and Sanyo and I haven't seen anything from Sanyo. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Blaser

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

I haven't heard of Sanyo and anyway, I'd chose the panny!


----------



## Klawd

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

This might explain why Sanyo isn't releasing much these days.

http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE58S3LT20090929


----------



## Instal

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*



Klawd said:


> This might explain why Sanyo isn't releasing much these days.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE58S3LT20090929


That explains it thanks for the link. I guess I don't have to wait anymore Pany 4000 here I come!


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

Thats interesting, The two biggest projector makers becoming one, Sanyo always had a great rival projector keeping Panasonic on its toes. Hopefully Panasonic continues the build quality.


----------



## Instal

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*



tonyvdb said:


> Thats interesting, The two biggest projector makers becoming one, Sanyo always had a great rival projector keeping Panasonic on its toes. Hopefully Panasonic continues the build quality.


Very good point, with the aparent extrordinary value of the 4000 combined with the merge of Pany and Sanyo it might mean other PJ manufacturers throwing in the towel. Sure hope not as that will only hurt the consumer in the long run.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

I'm looking forward to the new Panasonic PJ, it seems to tick all the right boxes and especially for the price compared to the big boys ala Sony/JVC...


----------



## Instal

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

The only other thought I have about the 4000 is man that thing is ugly


----------



## recruit

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*



Instal said:


> The only other thought I have about the 4000 is man that thing is ugly


I agree, they have never looked that nice all of them but tbh once mounted on the ceiling you tend to forget they are there...


----------



## Instal

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*



recruit said:


> I agree, they have never looked that nice all of them but tbh once mounted on the ceiling you tend to forget they are there...


Unfortunately in my small space my pj is on a home made stand and is very prominent in the room. Right now I have a Z5 which IMHO is the best looking PJ out there. The Panny is gonna look UUUUUGLYYYYY:yikes:


----------



## recruit

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

Looks are not always everything, but if I was not going to mount on the ceiling then I may have second thoughts on leaving it out on show, luckily mine will be mounted on the ceiling so not too much of an issue, with the performance that this new unit is going to offer and I have already seen excellent feedback for it, it makes it excellent VFM...I had a Sony Pearl as my last PJ and that was probably one of the best looking imo...there is just so many PJ to choose from now :scratch:


----------



## mjg100

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

I am a DLP guy and I would have to have this projector on my short list if I was shopping for a projector right now.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*



mjg100 said:


> I am a DLP guy and I would have to have this projector on my short list if I was shopping for a projector right now.


I prefer LCD over the DLP variant as the last DLP I owned I suffered from the Rainbow effect which can be slightly annoying, for me it is either the Panasonic PT-AE4000 or the new JVC PJ, but the Panasonic does seem to be better VFM...


----------



## mjg100

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*



recruit said:


> I prefer LCD over the DLP variant as the last DLP I owned I suffered from the Rainbow effect which can be slightly annoying, for me it is either the Panasonic PT-AE4000 or the new JVC PJ, but the Panasonic does seem to be better VFM...


What was the color wheel speed on the DLP that allowed you to see rainbows? A higher speed helps. Both of my projectors are 5x speed. There are some 2x out there and a lot of people see rainbows on them.


----------



## Anthony

Everything I read about this projector makes me want one. Sadly until I finish the basement there is no place for a projector 

Hopefully one of my customers will want one so I can play with it!


----------



## mechman

Me too. But I just bought a W5000. :spend:


----------



## Sonnie

I really like the auto aspect ratio for 2.35:1 and 16:9. Of course it is loaded with features and the price is just incredible.


----------



## Instal

I still think its ugly:yikes:


----------



## Anthony

You should be watching the screen!


----------



## akan101

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

Well i think that Intelligent Lens Memory with Auto Detection: Up to six settings can be stored in the Lens Memory, including zoom and focus positions for projecting in the normal 16:9 or 4:3 image ratio, and wide cinema projection settings. These memories can be recalled manually or can be set for automatic switching. The projector is able to detect 2.35:1 and 16:9 source and retrieve the stored setting automatically. This Lens Memory function lets you easily enjoy images with different image ratios on a wide 2.35:1 screen for an immersive movie theater-like experience.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*



mjg100 said:


> What was the color wheel speed on the DLP that allowed you to see rainbows? A higher speed helps. Both of my projectors are 5x speed. There are some 2x out there and a lot of people see rainbows on them.


Hi mjg100, sorry I missed that question, I had a Themescene PJ not too sure the model number now but it was only a 720p and probably approx 4 years ago so I suppose technology has moved on, I'm more or less decided on the the new Panasonic, so it will be my xmas present to myself I think :bigsmile:


----------



## akan101

*Re: Panasonic PT-AE4000U: Any thoughts?*

Panasonic Pt-Ae4000 is unbelievable for its price really great deal


----------



## akan101

I wish i could have this but my budget is very low.


----------



## Altern8

My AE4000 was delivered yesterday. Fired it up last night and was totally blown away. PQ out of the box with a full HD source was excellent. I will attempt a more considered appraisal when the grin wears off!


----------



## Anthony

Nice. Definitely keep us posted


----------



## tbase1

I have the 4k an below is my setup.

Samsung up5000 (1080p 24fps)> Onkyo SR605 (avr)> Panny 4K > isco 3L (A-lens)> Stewart videomatte 200 8' wide scope screen. I have my lens in place for 16x9 and in place for scope but I change to AR to 4:3. I built a lens sled, so I might move the lens instead of going to 4:3 for scope movies.


----------



## Txgrizzly

nice timing on the start of this thread, i am getting ready to pull the trigger on a projector and right now this one is at the top of my list... keep the info coming...


----------



## Txgrizzly

projector (panny ae4000), mount, cabling are supposed to be here today. the BOC arrived yesterday for the screen, i have the KILZ primer and mixed up some N8 Scorpion to paint the screen, i will 0 in the projector with the white screen and then i will paint on the scorpion. i still have a few things left to buy like the black felt and i still have to carpet the theater.

right now the platform is built for the 2nd row of seating and i am shopping for carpet. before i put the carpet down i want to get all the wires ran and the projector mounted so i am not dropping drywall dust all over it. then i have to buy the furniture... 

I am getting pumped as i am getting close to getting this done... hoping to have it all up and running by Jan :neener::rofl::clap:


----------



## Txgrizzly

YEEEEAAAA, i fired up my projector last night and just shooting to the dark brown wall i am very excited to see what it will look like once i get the screen up and the projector tuned in... I am so psyched, i had been a little worried because a couple of people had been complaining about not being able to focus the projector to a fine level but mine is working fine... i cant wait to get the room completed and get the furniture in there. :T :wave:


----------



## Anthony

Isn't it amazing how good a projector can look when projected on a brown, green, or any other wall?

When I was waiting for a screen for my Z4 years back, it was projected on a non-flat green wall and the image still looked good. It looked a lot better with a screen, though


----------



## Bob_99

While recently shopping for a plasma, the dealer showed me a projector (I believe it was a Planar) and I was really impressed at how well it projected in fairly bright light. It was located near the door and he went out of his way to turn on all the lights and allow as much of the outdoor light in as possible. I honestly would not have thought that it was possible to get a decent image in that kind of lighting. If my living room space was more adaptable, there is no question I would have looked more seriously at the projector route. I have definitely been converted.

Bob


----------



## tonyvdb

I think the PT4000 will be my next projector upgrade in a couple of years when the price is with in my reach:dontknow:


----------



## recruit

I was going to go with the new 4000 but was offered such a good deal on a brand new PT-AE3000 that I could not refuse it, first impressions are excellent and a breeze to set up, so many tweaks to be made so I do need to do some basic calibrations but am just enjoying the PQ straight out of the box :T


----------



## Txgrizzly

well i now have about 30 hours on my AE4000 and it looks great on my BOC screen. i am getting ready to paint on the KILZ primer and then the N8 scorpion. after that dries i am going to mount my removable black felt frame...getting closer and closer...


----------



## recruit

Txgrizzly said:


> well i now have about 30 hours on my AE4000 and it looks great on my BOC screen. i am getting ready to paint on the KILZ primer and then the N8 scorpion. after that dries i am going to mount my removable black felt frame...getting closer and closer...


some pictures would be great Bill when finished?


----------



## Sonnie

I cannot resist... I will be picking up one of these myself in a day or two. The pricing is incredible. Who will give me the best deal though... hmmm... let's see what we can negotiate.


----------



## recruit

Sonnie said:


> I cannot resist... I will be picking up one of these myself in a day or two. The pricing is incredible. Who will give me the best deal though... hmmm... let's see what we can negotiate.


That will be great as coming from a 3000 you can give us your opinion of how much it has improved :T


----------



## Txgrizzly

recruit said:


> some pictures would be great Bill when finished?


Will do, i will post pics of setup once i get the screen completed and the surround speakers mounted on the walls. right now they are just sitting on stools.


----------



## jasonn

*2.35 to 16:9 zoom*

I just purchased an AE4000

does anyone know how the 2:35 zoom to 16:9 is supposed to work?

I plan on building a 2.35 screen.

If i play a 2.35:1 Blue ray (Paul Gross's Passchendaele), there are black bars on the top and bottom. Am I supposed to 'mask' those areas? If I do am I supposed to build my screen only to the non black area? If I do, when I play 16:9 and zoom, it zooms maintaining the top of the picture, and this is where my masked 2:35 was(which would be where there is no screen).

It's like I need to zoom and then do a vertical lens shift, but the vertical lens shift is not motorized. I tried a bunch of the settings (V area postion) bur it actually moves the picture off the projected area, it does not move the lens

Has someone tried this projector with a 2.35 screen?


----------



## Sonnie

My 3000 is the same, but does not have the automatic setting. 

I have a 2.35:1 screen with about 10" of black felt above and below the screen. When viewing 2.35:1 I zoom to fill the screen, which causes the black bar to overflow to the black felt. I do not notice it in the least bit. When I watch 16:9, I get black bars on the sides. I did not have any issues adjusting it all to fit the screen.


----------



## recruit

I'm really tempted to go with a 2.35:1 screen but not too sure I will like the 16:9 being cut off from the sides, is it distracting for this type of material? or the other option is to get a screen which can mask when required but that will cost me big bucks?


----------



## Anthony

It's been a while, but can't you get a larger 16:9 screen and make a mask that you can center for 2.35:1 material?

I swear I saw someone DIY this a few years back. It was two blackout felt panels on a sliding track. He simply notched them up into position when watching a widescreen movie, or moved them out of the way (up and down) for 16:9

I'm sure an automated screen like that would be super-big-bucks, though.


----------



## recruit

Thanks Anthony, not too sure if I want to try a DIY job for the screen as my room is not a dedicated HC but the lounge and missus already moans enough ref this hobby :sad:


----------



## jasonn

Sonnie said:


> My 3000 is the same, but does not have the automatic setting.
> 
> I have a 2.35:1 screen with about 10" of black felt above and below the screen. When viewing 2.35:1 I zoom to fill the screen, which causes the black bar to overflow to the black felt. I do not notice it in the least bit. When I watch 16:9, I get black bars on the sides. I did not have any issues adjusting it all to fit the screen.



Are you ceiling mounted? I'm beginning to think this is because I have a lot of manual vertical shift

i tried this to set everything up:

1.switch to 2.35 blue ray. Set up the lens zoom for desired 2.35 screen size. adjust the vertical shift(in lens menu) upwards until the horizontal black bar is gone at the top. Mark where the bottom of the picture is on the wall. Save this lens setting as '2.35'

2. switch to a 16:9 source and zoom in until the bottom of the picture is at the same height as the mark in 1. Save this lens setting as '16:9'


...the above kind of works, but not really, because the zoom doesnt keep the top of the picture at the same spot(which is what I thought). and the zoom in/out between the two aspect ratios moves the display vertically by more than the black bars height. It's close...the 16:9 is too high by about 4". If I keep zooming the bottom moves above the point I recorded in 1. ..I suppose I could cut the heads of people(top of the 16:9 image) with a mask, but I dont really want to.

Anyone have a procedure on how to set this up?

ok I just did a little experiment. The current setup has the 2.35 screen 25" below the ceiling(9' ceiling). The 16:9 is projecting 5" above the 2.35 screen (with the bottom of the 16.9image matching the bottom of the 2.35 screen). If I reduce the manual vertical shift to project the top of my image at the top of my wall (my room height is 9') instead of 25" down from the top of the wall everything works pretty much perfect. 

so does anyone know how to 'fix' this little problem. I dont want to have to stare at the top of the wall to watch movies! ...and I dont really want to drop the projector from the ceiling.


----------



## jasonn

jasonn said:


> Are you ceiling mounted? I'm beginning to think this is because I have a lot of manual vertical shift
> 
> i tried this to set everything up:
> 
> 1.switch to 2.35 blue ray. Set up the lens zoom for desired 2.35 screen size. adjust the vertical shift(in lens menu) upwards until the horizontal black bar is gone at the top. Mark where the bottom of the picture is on the wall. Save this lens setting as '2.35'
> 
> 2. switch to a 16:9 source and zoom in until the bottom of the picture is at the same height as the mark in 1. Save this lens setting as '16:9'
> 
> 
> ...the above kind of works, but not really, because the zoom doesnt keep the top of the picture at the same spot(which is what I thought). and the zoom in/out between the two aspect ratios moves the display vertically by more than the black bars height. It's close...the 16:9 is too high by about 4". If I keep zooming the bottom moves above the point I recorded in 1. ..I suppose I could cut the heads of people(top of the 16:9 image) with a mask, but I dont really want to.
> 
> Anyone have a procedure on how to set this up?
> 
> ok I just did a little experiment. The current setup has the 2.35 screen 25" below the ceiling(9' ceiling). The 16:9 is projecting 5" above the 2.35 screen (with the bottom of the 16.9image matching the bottom of the 2.35 screen). If I reduce the manual vertical shift to project the top of my image at the top of my wall (my room height is 9') instead of 25" down from the top of the wall everything works pretty much perfect.
> 
> so does anyone know how to 'fix' this little problem. I dont want to have to stare at the top of the wall to watch movies! ...and I dont really want to drop the projector from the ceiling.


Looks like others have this problem

www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1186232&page=116

and no solution other than keystoning (


----------



## Sonnie

I have mine ceiling mounted and the top of my screen is about 8-10" from the ceiling. I do not have an issue with the 3000 when swapping between 2.35:1 and 16:9. I suppose because my screen is closer to the ceiling it is not an issue for me.

My ceilings are 8.6" tall and as noted the top of screen is 10" or less from the ceiling. I do not in any way feel like I am looking at the top of my wall. I suspect my eyes are generally focused on the area about 2-3' from the ceiling.


----------



## recruit

I have to say that if the PQ of the 4000 is better than the 3000 then it must be an amazing PJ as the PQ I have achieved with my PT-AE3000 is simply stunning and that it is just with some basic calibration, now I think I need a 2.35:1 screen :scratch:


----------



## jasonn

Sonnie said:


> I have mine ceiling mounted and the top of my screen is about 8-10" from the ceiling. I do not have an issue with the 3000 when swapping between 2.35:1 and 16:9. I suppose because my screen is closer to the ceiling it is not an issue for me.
> 
> My ceilings are 8.6" tall and as noted the top of screen is 10" or less from the ceiling. I do not in any way feel like I am looking at the top of my wall. I suspect my eyes are generally focused on the area about 2-3' from the ceiling.


I was thinking about a compromise...move the screen up a few inches and the projector down a few inches. and the slightly crop the 16:9 image on the top. ...but I've got to liking watching the 2.35 movies at just above eye level

I found on another forum a mention of an s16:9 AR setting

The S16:9 aspect ratio option on the projector seems to move the 16:9 image down vertically by about 15". The manual doesnt really say what it's purpose is. It still has a slight keystone, 1.5" on 16:9 image, but that is considerably less than tilting the projector

Does anyone know anything about the purpose of the S16:9 aspect ratio setting?


----------



## Sonnie

I am not sure, but I use it for my 16 x 9 viewing. 

I am getting my new 4000 in just as soon as Visual Apex gets their stock refreshed and I will be sure to take note of the aspect ratio setup.

Btw... my 3000 has less than 250 hours on it and I will be giving it away in the forum. :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit

Sonnie said:


> Btw... my 3000 has less than 250 hours on it and I will be giving it away in the forum. :bigsmile:


I knew I should of waited


----------



## bobsor

Has anyone found a source for the PT-AE4000 that actually has them in stock? I've been waiting weeks witrh a preorder at VisualApex, and have called or emailed every online supplier I can find, and no-one has them in stock, nor can they tell me when they will have them.


----------



## Sonnie

I am pretty sure Visual Apex gets them in weekly, so I would be surprised if you had to wait very long. I only waited a week. Unless they have all of the sudden had a burst in recent orders.


----------



## recruit

Did you get your PT-AE4000 then Sonnie and if so how are you finding it in comparison to the 3000?


----------



## Sonnie

Yep... got it.

It appears to be a slightly better image out of the box, no adjustments made and the lens memory works a lot nicer. Lens shift seems to stick a bit better. It would be hard for me to get very detailed since I have no way to do a side by side comparison, and even then I won't claim to be one who can tell you a lot about what I see other than what I think looks good to me.


----------



## recruit

I have noticed that the Lens shift is not as solid as it could be with the rotating buttons on top of the unit, not as precise as it could be, so that is an improvement that obviously addressed with the new 4000, picture quality from what I have read is an improvement but not massively from feedback, with a 100,000:1 contrast ratio you would think so and a better lamp, although I have to say the 3000 is a star performer too and easily as good if not better than the VPL-VW50 I owned previously and especially the black levels which are very good indeed.


----------



## bobsor

Good news, both Visual Apex and Projector People contacted me today and said they have received shipments. Hopefully I'll have one within a week.


----------



## Granticini

I want one. If budget allowed - I'd buy one tomorrow. Value for money. Who cares if it looks ugly. I only care if the picture on the screen looks good. 

Maybe later this year if the stars line up - i'll get one.


----------



## recruit

When you consider how much the Panasonics cost, they hit well above there weight with stunning performance and flexibility for setting up with so many tweaks for calibration, I also think that they look very nice for a PJ and it certainly does not look out of place in my set up :whistling:


----------



## bobsor

Appearance is always subjective, but I think it's the most attractive home projector on the market. It has more of a professional, functional design, unlike some of the consumer products that appear almost toy-like.


----------



## chadnliz

I dont have the full amount needed to buy the 4000, I did find a steal on a Sony VPL VW100 "Ruby" for under $800. Its on its way and dont get me wrong I am excited to get it and thrilled at the potential image it should produce but I really wish I could have got the 4000, my experience with my Panasonic projector has been very positive.


----------



## tbase1

If you can bag a ruby for 800 you won't be hurt with your purchase. I owned a ruby before I got my 4k and I have to say it was a very good projector. If you plan on keeping the ruby and need to change out the bulb in the lamp it's very easy to bulb. This will save you major dollars over the OEM lamp cost.


----------



## chadnliz

So far all smiles with the Ruby, thanks for the bulb tip.


----------



## tbase1

The bulbs sell for about $300.00 plus shipping


----------



## Oleson M.D.

I am using a PTAX-100U with very good results.

Screen size - 155" diag.

Throw distance - 26 feet.

Total light controlled room. Would the 4000 work here, and would it be a huge improvement?


----------



## chadnliz

Oleson said:


> I am using a PTAX-100U with very good results.
> 
> Screen size - 155" diag.
> 
> Throw distance - 26 feet.
> 
> Total light controlled room. Would the 4000 work here, and would it be a huge improvement?


I had one of those and yes its a great unit but I dont think there is anyway the 4000 would not best it across the board..............boy thats a long throw for a huge screen ya got there!


----------



## Doc

Oleson said:


> I am using a PTAX-100U with very good results.
> 
> Screen size - 155" diag.
> 
> Throw distance - 26 feet.
> 
> Total light controlled room. Would the 4000 work here, and would it be a huge improvement?



I am setting up my theater and am considering AE4000 vs BenQ W6000. I prefer Panasonic, but my concerns are with image brightness. Using Projection calculator from Projector Central, I have to place my projector at about 16 feet to barely get 12- 13 fl, on 134" diagonal screen in 2.35:1 format with Panasonic. If I use Black Widow painted screen (my preference) it drops to 11 fl, and is cautioned by the calculator. How would this projector provide enough light for 155" screen at 26 feet. :scratch:

If anyone has good experience with Panasonic AE4000 (in this area), please share with me. It will make my decision very easy.


----------



## justinswrx

Anybody here upgrade from a Mitsu HD1000u, HC1500, HC1600? How do they compare?


----------



## Doc

chadnliz said:


> I had one of those and yes its a great unit but I dont think there is anyway the 4000 would not best it across the board..............boy thats a long throw for a huge screen ya got there!


Are you sure? The Projection Calculator has max throw distance of less than 22 feet, limiting the screen to 111" diagonal at that distance, and to top it off, has very dim picture at 8fl.


----------



## Hagar1

Anyone have a calibration report they might post?

I'm just curious how close it came to specs?

Here's mine from using Calman with my JVC RS2.


----------



## Trizzly

bobsor said:


> Appearance is always subjective, but I think it's the most attractive home projector on the market. It has more of a professional, functional design, unlike some of the consumer products that appear almost toy-like.


I couldnt agree more. I think the PT-AE4000 looks fantastic.


----------



## recruit

With the Projectors lens in the middle certainly makes it look nicer to my eyes, so many are off centre that I personally do not like, but then there is the most important part and that is its performance and it certainly gives a stunning picture.


----------



## smurphy522

*There is a solution: Follow the manufacture's suggestions for screen and projector installation/location.*




jasonn said:


> Looks like others have this problem
> 
> www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1186232&page=116
> 
> and no solution other than keystoning (


When ceiling mounted the center of the projector lens needs to be lower than the screen top, see this page from the Panasonic projector/screen mounting directions. It has a table for the popular screen sizes and calculations for others.

See attached file for details.


----------



## smurphy522

Here is a reply from LoneAspen in the AVS Forum explaining it better than I did:

*"*The Panasonic Spec File for this projector is located here:

https://eww.pavc.panasonic.co.jp/pro...00/ae4k_sf.pdf

It has a diagram and chart on page 5. If you look at the 2.35:1 chart (the one with the note "When projecting both 2.35:1 and 16:9 images onto a 2.35:1 screen using the Lens Memory function") you'll see the minimum value of "H" is always zero. If you look for "H" on the diagram at the top of the page, this is the distance the top of the screen is ABOVE the lens. So that a negative value for "H" (as exists in the 16:9 chart) means the top of the screen can be below the lens. However, if minimum "H" is zero, as it is on the 2.35:1 chart, that means the top of the image must be even with the lens or higher than it.

Took me a while to figure that out, combined with some other posts here.*"*


----------



## Owen Bartley

I know this is an old thread, but I've been poking around and am still a bit unclear on the zoom memory modes. What I *think* I want to do is build a 2.35:1 screen and mask it down for 16:9 content. Anamorphic lens is out due to cost and complexity, but it seems like with this PJ it isn't really necessary. Will the memory recall the correct settings for CIH viewing (that is, full screen for 2.35:1 content, and full height with side bars for 16:9)? I think this involves a little bit of digital trickery but still provides a very good picture unless I'm mistaken. Is anyone running their setup this way? If it can be done without compromising much on the sharpness/quality front, that's definitely the route I'll take. Back-up plan is just to build for 16:9 and live with masking the top and bottom like it does on a regular TV.



bobsor said:


> Appearance is always subjective, but I think it's the most attractive home projector on the market. It has more of a professional, functional design, unlike some of the consumer products that appear almost toy-like.


I totally agree, it's clean, simple, and kind of industrial-functional. I think it looks great.


----------



## tonyvdb

I love the memory function of my AE4000, I am using with a 2,35:1 screen right now and wold never go back to a standard 16:9.
You need to remember that the black bars on 2,35:1 images are still being drawn no matter if you use an anamorphic or not as its on the source video its just how the processing is done.


----------



## Sonnie

I am not sure what I did wrong, but have not been so lucky getting this to work for me. I am using a remote memory button that scrolls through the aspect ratios. :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb

Sonnie, have you turned on "auto switching" in the user men under the Lens control? you have to select the lens memory that you set up for the 2,35:1 after selecting the auto switching.
dont forget to also use the upper and lower masking settings as well when setting up the user lens memory for the 2,35:1 to compleatly eliminate the black bars that will be off the screen.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... I had it all set up accordingly, but it just did not always get the right aspect ratio for whatever reasons. I may have to try it again to remember all the reasons I was not too fond of it.


----------



## smurphy522

Sonnie,
It took me a while to figure the proper way to save and set-up lens memory too. I write technical manuals, do complicated mechanical system evaluations and other engineering feats daily and had a of a time with the anamorphic set-up. I took a break for a few weeks and came back to it only to discover I was skipping an obvious but all important step - the digital adjust (in lens memory) part when doing the 2.35:1. Take a look at the attachment (even though written for the 3000 it is all relevant). I now have 4 lens memory modes set-up and it works "flawlessly", IMHO. I don't use the auto aspect ratio option and just use the remote to switch between varying aspect ratios. My next spet is to set up my universal remote but I am having too much fun playing games and watching movies.

For the $ it was the best choice for me as I do not need the brighter capability of other competitors nor did I want to spend the $ for a true anamorphic lens/sled set-up. I am sure there is a visible difference in doing anamorphic this way (stretching it out via lens zoom and digital offset) but for a 50/50 (movie/game) Home Theater rig I am truly happy. I do not regret it one bit!

I am so glad I did not wait 10-12 months for a 3D version of this, too. :spend:

I believe that the most important part of having a satisfying and quality audio or video experience is proper set-up and that means calibrating the video and taking the time to listen to various speaker placements.


----------



## Sonnie

smurphy522 said:


> I don't use the auto aspect ratio option and just use the remote to switch between varying aspect ratios.


This is what I am doing now. I have 16x9 and 2.35:1 setup and toggle between the two.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Thanks for that Scott, Tony, and Sonnie... it sounds like this one will do what I want without too much trouble after the initial setup. I don't mind pressing the buttons for AR myself to change, "auto" makes me nervous for some reason. What would happen in something like Dark Knight where the AR switches during the movie? :sweat:


----------



## tonyvdb

Owen Bartley said:


> "auto" makes me nervous for some reason. What would happen in something like Dark Knight where the AR switches during the movie? :sweat:


That was annoying, I had to turn off the auto switching for that movie as well as Tron. But thats not a common way to do movies so I dont worry about it.


----------



## Sonnie

It was annoying even without the auto-switching. Even though I have black velvet, you can still see when it is not black bars. I set it to 2.35:1, but when it changes to 16:9, you can see the overscan.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Yeah, it was an interesting idea, but I think just too tough to implement properly at the end of the day, especially with front projection where people try to mask out the proper viewing areas. I guess it would be interesting on a regular plasma/LCD display, where all of a sudden the letterboxed image goes "fullscreen", but honestly I don't even really remember noticing that much when I watched it at home. How long/intrusive was the switch between modes?


----------



## tonyvdb

It takes about 3 seconds for my AE4000 to switch between the two modes. But then it has to focus for another two seconds as well so the "processing" logo flashes during the entire time it does this, thats the more annoying part.


----------



## smurphy522

Ditto to Tonyvdb's reply. It takes all of about 5-7 seconds and there is an annoying "processing" logo flashing while it performs the switch.

I too keep the auto-switching feature off. I find it a bit annoying during the above mentioned movies and besides I have no issues with switching manually myself. even my 6 yr old figured out how to do it, now Mom that is another story.

I know the new 3D capable Panasonic projector PT-AE7000 will offer it too: lens memory function.

$3,500 for a more svelte looking 3D capable PT-AE4000? I might have bit if it was out last year but I will not be replacing my PT-AE4000 until it dies.....and I don't mean the lamp!


----------



## Owen Bartley

OK, that sounds good to me. 6 or 7 seconds before the movie starts won't bother me at all, especially to have it fill the screen properly. I really have no interest in 3D so hopefully I'll be able to pick up a 4000 for a great price sometime next year (assuming we do get to start our basement).


----------



## kuras1017

Owen Bartley said:


> OK, that sounds good to me. 6 or 7 seconds before the movie starts won't bother me at all, especially to have it fill the screen properly. I really have no interest in 3D so hopefully I'll be able to pick up a 4000 for a great price sometime next year (assuming we do get to start our basement).


Do you think its going to start coming down in price now? After 2 years of 1999? I hope you are right but my room is ready to go and I think I'm just gonna pull the trigger on it soon. You do have an advantage though... as you have no reason to get it until next year.


----------



## tonyvdb

The AE4000 is a very popular projector and originally retailed for around $3000 It still sells lots so you may not see the price move much lower before they stop selling it at all (Ive seen it for $1899 here in Canada) given the new models are now out.


----------



## smurphy522

Prices for the AE4000 will no doubt come down now that the replacement(s) have been introduced. Wait until the end of the year and likely you will see the best pricing; until it is no longer available. That last sentence is just a guess so please if you know that is the one and have the $ don't hold out and find them unavailable.

Get it now and enjoy it!

If one waits to buy any type of electronics until the end of it's cycle you miss out on the enjoyment of using it. Note that electronics will always be obsolete in a few years compared to the new offering. There will almost always be a newer cheaper and better alternative. Don't believe me? Wait and see what Panasonic (and the entire industry) has out 5 yrs from now. It will likely be 3D w/ no glasses required and 2-3x the lumen output, or using an LED that does not degrade in light output over time; or all of the above.


----------



## Sonnie

I don't think there will be all that noticeable of a difference for folks like me (assuming I am the average guy) in moving up to the 5000... unless I wanted 3-D... and I don't. So I think grabbing a 4000 at a bargain is a great idea. That is if they actually come down in price.


----------



## tonyvdb

Sonnie said:


> So I think grabbing a 4000 at a bargain is a great idea. That is if they actually come down in price.


I agree, I find myself using eco mode on my 4000 most of the time because the normal mode is so bright that I almost need sunglasses. :sn:


----------



## Petermgr

tonyvdb said:


> I agree, I find myself using eco mode on my 4000 most of the time because the normal mode is so bright that I almost need sunglasses. :sn:


Hi Tony,

Can you please tell me what kind of screen you have and the distance of your projector to the screen? I am currently testing the 4000 and comparing it to the Epson 8350. My screen is just a Flat White painted wall set at 120".

Also, do you have any experience with Panasonic Support?

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## tonyvdb

Hi Peter, I am using a Jamestown 2,35:1 screen thats 120", I have a review of it here.
My projector is 14' from the screen ceiling mounted.
I have had not issues with my Panasonic but I have heard that the support is good.


----------



## Petermgr

tonyvdb said:


> Hi Peter, I am using a Jamestown 2,35:1 screen thats 120", I have a review of it here.
> My projector is 14' from the screen ceiling mounted.
> I have had not issues with my Panasonic but I have heard that the support is good.


Thanks Tony,

Appreciate the quick response and info 

Peter


----------



## Rudy81

I have been looking at this pj to replace my Sharp Z12000 since it came out. Now that Panasonic is offering an extended 2 year warranty and $250 rebate, I figured it was a good time to jump on a new one. I almost got a used unit for $1400, but for a few hundred more, it made sense to get a brand new unit with full warranty.

I sure hope it will be an improvement when compared to the Sharp. My screen is a 120" Dalite Hi Power.


----------



## Sonnie

Be sure to let us know what you think about it in comparison once you get it in and get it setup.


----------



## Rudy81

Sonnie said:


> Be sure to let us know what you think about it in comparison once you get it in and get it setup.


Mounted the new AE4000 yesterday and fired it up. First impression was that the fan was considerably more quiet than the Sharp. The picture quality prior to calibration is just amazing. Not really fair to compare a 1080p resolution to the native 720p of the Sharp. The Z1200 had a very nice picture as well, but the AE4000 is another level better for sure. In Dynamic Iris, the AE4000 is quite a bit brighter on my 120" Dalite Hi Power. I used the same mounting location. Using the DVE HD calibration disk demonstration, the blacks looked to be much deeper as well.

I need to get familiar with the controls and start the calibration process. I did find that every time I use the focus function, it goes to the focus screen. I need to find out if there is a way to use a blu ray picture to focus on, I would like to use something other than the pj's focus display.

Overall, I am really glad I picked this machine. Considerably less expensive than what I paid for the Z12000 six years ago and a step above the Z12000.

:T


----------



## Sonnie

This is great news... glad it is working well for you.

I am pretty sure you can use the source picture for focus and zooming, although I don't remember exactly how it is done. It seems like it tells you on the screen when you are using the focus or zoom. I imagine one of these other guys will know.


----------



## Rudy81

Sonnie,
Thank you. I am going through the entire 'function' manual now. Tremendous amount of individual settings available.


----------



## tonyvdb

On the focus screen there is an option to go back to the video, by pushing the button again if I remember right


----------



## Rudy81

Thank you for the tips on the focus. I was able to select the main picture. Ran the DVE HD calibration disk. The stock settings are very near what DVE calls for in a calibrated picture. We watched our first movie in 1080/24p. What an awesome picture. What still stands out for me is how quiet the pj is. I set it to Econ mode and it is barely audible in our room. That is a very welcome change in our room.

So far, it has worked perfectly with no noted problems or issues. Everyone noted how much more detailed and 'realistic' the picture seemed vs. the 720p we were used to on our 120" screen. I am really glad I decided to go for it and upgrade. :clap:


----------



## Owen Bartley

Congrats on the upgrade, Rudy, and thanks for the comments. It seems like this projector is an all-around winner. Is there much air flow using it in econ mode? You mentioned that it is quiet, do you think that the fans are just better than the ones in your last PJ (quieter) or are they pushing less air?


----------



## Rudy81

Owen Bartley said:


> Congrats on the upgrade, Rudy, and thanks for the comments. It seems like this projector is an all-around winner. Is there much air flow using it in econ mode? You mentioned that it is quiet, do you think that the fans are just better than the ones in your last PJ (quieter) or are they pushing less air?


Not sure what the difference is. Next time I fire it up I will check on the airflow issue. Spec wise, the Panny system is supposed to be considerably quiet I believe.


----------



## tonyvdb

I run mine in eco mode with high altitude mode turned on (this has the fan running faster than normal) but keeps the entire enclosure cooler and as we all know heat is electronics biggest enemy. It is still very quiet compared to my previous Sanyo Z4


----------



## Rudy81

tonyvdb said:


> I run mine in eco mode with high altitude mode turned on (this has the fan running faster than normal) but keeps the entire enclosure cooler and as we all know heat is electronics biggest enemy. It is still very quiet compared to my previous Sanyo Z4


Interesting idea. So far, from what I have read, there is no problem running in eco-mode. The picture is not as bright, but I don't need the extra brightness as a general rule. I would only use the brighter setting with ambient light during football games or something where ambient light is desirable. 

I'm all for keeping gear cool, but if it was designed to run properly in eco-mode, I'll take the quieter operation any day. I will research this issue just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Rudy81

One more question for the experts. I have finished calibrating the projector as best I can with my limited knowledge. I wanted to set the x.v. Color to on in the Color1 menu, but it is greyed out. My Panasonic Blu Ray player should be sending x.v. color information if available. Any idea as to why it would be greyed out? The notes mention it only works for the Color1 mode.

Edit: I just noted the manual indicates that x.v. Color is 'On' as default. I just can't play with the setting for some reason.


----------



## Rudy81

Two more movies last night and the picture continues to blow me away in 24p. Just a great machine. Today I mailed for the $250 rebate and extended 2-year warranty offer. We shall see how Panasonic handles that process.


----------



## LordX

*CANT get 23.976 hz/fps!*

Hey guys - I joined the ae4000u club back in January - and love the picture quality

My quick system specs:
ae4000u
Denon 2808 AVR
HTPC w/ Nvidia GTS 450 Video

I simply can not make the video card hit 23.976 when I try to customize it - and I have had it hooked up 2 different ways. The first was DVI to HDMI in the beginning, and now it is straight HDMI through the Denon AVR. Both ways have had the same issue.

When I set the Refresh rate on my Video card to 23Hz - I get 23.9777. When i go to CUSTOM Refresh, and try 23.976 - I get an error that it was not compatible with my display! So I have gone to 23.975 which actually gives me 23.9738 (or 23.974 rounded). So each of these options are about equidistant from 23.976 and I get roughly the same amount of dropped frames (around 6 per hour).

I know that this is not terrible - but I actually notice the lost frame every now and then, and it ruins my movie watching experience.

I have turned off the 'frame repeat' option on this projector - because I didn't like the 'soap opera' effect that it was having on the movies.

So - anyone else run into this issue with an Nvidia card? Is there a way to tweak it to 23.976 even with this error?

Also - if I simply can not get this video card to output at 23.976 - are there some options on the projector that can help me not notice the dropped frames so much? Does frame repeat look soap opera like if the refresh rate almost matches the movie?

Thanks for any insight!

PS - I notice that this thread has been 'dead' for a while - so I may post this in the main forum under a separate thread.


----------



## LordX

Ok, so apparently I am not going to get the video card any closer than what it is now.

So I guess I need to focus on if there is something that can be done on the projector end.

There are two options I see in the manual:
Frame creation (with 3 modes)
Frame response (with normal and fast options)

Which option could possibly help with my issue WITHOUT causing the 'soap opera' affect that I am trying to avoid?


----------

